# Taxi service from Dublin airport



## suicra05 (15 Jun 2018)

Could anybody recommend a taxi service that does pick ups from Dublin airport to
Dublin south at a reasonable cost?


----------



## RedOnion (15 Jun 2018)

It's been a while since I used them as I have an aircoach within walking distance, but these were my regular guys in the past.
http://localsouthsidetaxis.ie/airport-fixed-fares/

All the fixed price services have gone up, but at least you know what it's going to cost.


----------



## vandriver (15 Jun 2018)

Disclaimer:I am a taxi driver!
There's not much discounting of fares these days because there's no need. There is any amount of full fee work all over Dublin.
As for reliable, there's the rank or you can prebook one via my taxi or any of the other apps.
Also, just musing, what would you consider a reasonable cost from the airport to, say, Blackrock?


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Jun 2018)

The rank is not that reliable, especially if your flight gets in around midnight.

I thought there was some issue with normal taxis picking up from the airport? It's only available to a small number of taxis who pay extra for airport permit?


----------



## vandriver (15 Jun 2018)

Correct, only a permit holder is allowed to pick up at the airports 2 ranks. 
But, if you have  prebooked, any taxi can pick you up.
I only know about my Taxi, as that's the app I work from, but we certainly pick customers up from both terminals.


----------



## geri (18 Jun 2018)

vandriver said:


> Correct, only a permit holder is allowed to pick up at the airports 2 ranks.
> But, if you have  prebooked, any taxi can pick you up.
> I only know about my Taxi, as that's the app I work from, but we certainly pick customers up from both terminals.


If you prebook a taxi, where does it pick up from?


----------



## vandriver (18 Jun 2018)

From T2 there is a surface car park at the end of departures,that you will notice is full of taxis.
In T1,I generally pick up at the far end of departures.


----------



## Blackrock1 (18 Jun 2018)

i lived in blackrock for years have moved to dalkey more recently, there isnt any real way to get a cheaper fare, either take the air coach or pay the meter rate on a taxi (or pay a fixed fee with someone but it will work out the same i guess). My experience is that a taxi to blackrock via the tunnel (with 5 euro tolls) is around 38-40 euro and to dalkey its 50-52


----------



## vandriver (18 Jun 2018)

As long as you don't let the driver talk you into going the M50!


----------



## Blackrock1 (18 Jun 2018)

vandriver said:


> As long as you don't let the driver talk you into going the M50!



yes i meant to say that

NEVER go the M50


----------



## vandriver (18 Jun 2018)

If any of you can't visualise why NOT to take the M50,.....


----------

